# Jack Daniels



## Bobberqer (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone going to the Jack???.. we're going as spectators, and are trying to be judges


----------



## DaleP (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish I could go but it is my Sons last football game of the season and cant miss that.  I am pulling for Moonswiners to win. 20-1 Vegas odds. :P


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 9, 2007)

North Coast BBQ is competing!


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going as a spectator.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 9, 2007)

Simcoe County SMokers (Molson is a member here) is competing. AS is the return Canadian Open champs Cedar Grilling.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 9, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Simcoe County SMokers (Molson is a member here) is competing. AS is the return Canadian Open champs Cedar Grilling.



And a hell of a nice guy, (for a canook)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 9, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> I'm going as a spectator.



...and hangin' with team North Coast I hope.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 9, 2007)

Would love to go to cheer on our fellow Canadians, but not this year.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 9, 2007)

I may try to spectate.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats the weather look like in Lynchburg this time of year?


----------



## Molson (Oct 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":1fn1sszp]Simcoe County SMokers (Molson is a member here) is competing. AS is the return Canadian Open champs Cedar Grilling.



And a hell of a nice guy, (for a canook) [/quote:1fn1sszp]

Ahh, I'm blushing.   

Thanks Bill. Yeah, we'll be there, we should be arriving sometime Wed evening/night.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is some info

http://www.lynchburgtenn.com/jack_daniels_bar-b-q.html


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 10, 2007)

We will be there in our capacity as the Canadian distributors for Smokinlicious,we rent the saw house right in the middle of the grounds,that way there is no driving involved,just inbibing of Gentleman Jack.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess I need to find that saw house


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dave you cant miss it,its dead centre of the field.Only building on the holler,right next to the creek.
As for weather be prepared for cold and rain,during the day its fairly warm but the nights can be brisk.
Aaron


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Dave you cant miss it,its dead centre of the field.Only building on the holler,right next to the creek.
> As for weather be prepared for cold and rain,during the day its fairly warm but the nights can be *brisk*.
> Aaron



Brisk....love that word.


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 10, 2007)

You like that eh Bruce,better than saying bring the long johns and rain gear.  It can get downright chilly there at night,so be forewarned.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Oct 10, 2007)

We are from the North (Not the Great White) but North...we live for Brisk   one more reason for more whiskey...


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Brisk makes my nipples perky!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 10, 2007)

I will be volunteering there. I think I'll be working at the judges tent, along with anything else Tana can find for me to do.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Brisk makes my nipples perky!



I thought Greg did that for you. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping you would say that. I want to see wittdog with that nipple on his Jack bottle


----------



## wittdog (Oct 11, 2007)

Just put a little extra in the card....him being a very good friend will understand


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with Wittdog, shoot him a card and a Salad Spinner, and c'mon down to Jack Country, he'll understand.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 28, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I wish I could go but it is my Sons last football game of the season and cant miss that.  I am pulling for Moonswiners to win. 20-1 Vegas odds. :P



Way to go Podge!


----------

